# Circus Announcer Voice



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Did you need someone to record this?


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

yes. Unless you already have the voice recorded.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I can try and do this for you when I get back home. 
I'm sure there's other here that would be willing to do it too!


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

great!! thanks so much to you and any one who can help


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Well here's my attempt for ya, 4 versions I mixed, 1- just announcer, 2- announcer with some intro carny music after, 3- the same as 2 but music is creepy echoed. 
& 4 is #3 with an extra twisted imbedded into it with creepy zombie clown wanting to eat your brains,....come on, come see the clowns,don't you like clowns.... 

http://www.4shared.com/audio/upAi39Oy/Main_announcement2.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/Sq_Gih_S/Announcer_in_the_big_top-2.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/sEg57iLj/Announcer_in_the_big_top-echoe.html

http://www.4shared.com/audio/7r3XivZm/The_big_top__Klownz.html

All files saved & can add or subtract if ya like any.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Those are great! 
I'll try and get some versions on here for you Tomorrow.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanx Eyegore, look forward to see what you come up with for znelson710.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

I like them but the announcer sounds more like a demon... I was thinking more like a sports caster... the music i have is creepy and i wanted to contrast it with a "normal" sounding announcer... i have wave pad but not much knowledge with audio editing... here is a rough cut of what i have. I did a pitch increase and speed increase and added a distortion to it but it still sounds weird
YouTube- My Movie.wmv


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Jul 7, 2008)

I would talk to Adam from Poison Props (The company that made that jack in the box) about possibly recording something for you. I had him record some sound FX for my haunt and he didn't charge much at all.

His e-mail is [email protected]

Tell him Zach sent ya!
.


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

ok thanks ill try that


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry, thought a demony announcer was what you were looking for, here is the original without demon,unfortunately I didn't save it without the echo
http://www.4shared.com/audio/59aP2jry/Main_announcement_reg.html

I like your intro circus music after.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Heres my take on it...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T9YNX5VP - Circus VO 1
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7T3STP20 - Circus VO 2

appologies in advance!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok Eyegor,........ come on now,....admit it,.....you used to work as a carny barker or ring master ! 
Very nice voicing, I like both. The 1st sounds more like a real announcer's voice & the 2nd a little more "grittier" like an old carny barker/ring master. Well Done !!


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

Eyegore, that was perfect! thanks so much ill post the final audio when its finished


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Definitely my vote for you to use Eyegore's !! Yes he really hit the mark !


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

Sigh... the only problem with Eyegore's is... I cant decide! They both sound really good! ill post both mixes and see what yall think


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

I thought the same thing, they are both awesome versions,......... decisions-decisions............ a clowns curse on ya Eyegore for such a decision between the 2 !! .....LoL


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

The clowns are masks that i am considering

Voice 1
YouTube- test1

Voice 2
YouTube- test2


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

Dark lord said:


> I thought the same thing, they are both awesome versions,......... decisions-decisions............ a clowns curse on ya Eyegore for such a decision between the 2 !! .....LoL


Thanks for the complement. Clown Curse!? I hope I don't grow a bulbous nose and have my face turns pale. Oh wait...thats already happened. 

I personally like the _gritty_ version, it's just creepy enough, but not overtly obvious.



znelson710 said:


> Sigh... the only problem with Eyegore's is... I cant decide! They both sound really good! ill post both mixes and see what yall think


I like your mixes, the music really adds to it! I added a whistle at the begining of the my two attempts, but I guess you didn't like that too much! Last time I attended the county fair, the carnival's ringmaster _blasted_ a whistle at the start of his speil. I think it was his way of telling the crowd to "shut up" so he could speak. lol. I can see why you removed it!


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

i just realized that the way i named it makes the gruff voice (originally voice 2) number one and vice versa


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

If you'd like, I can adjust those takes so they don't have too much Treble and S-hiss. Just let me know!


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

that would be great... maybe clear them up i guess...


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Now you have them with the music, I like the gritty one a lil better.
Hey znelson, can i get a copy of just the music ? Been looking for something like that one.

& Eyegor - I like the whistle at the start, I remember the same with the ringmaster blowing a whistle then his intro speech. ( & I take back the clown curse, LoL )


----------



## znelson710 (Apr 20, 2009)

ummm. the sound was a clip i made from three dog night's The Show Must Go On


----------

